# Sambaserver nicht in der Arbeitsgruppe zu finden



## MasterGeo (12. November 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auf Suse 8.1 einen Sambaserver laufen mit
folgenden Parameter:

workgroup:       WERK         #So heißt nun mal unsere Arbeitsgruppe
netbios name:    WERKS-SERVER
netbios aliases: WERKS-SERVER
server string:   WERKS-SERVER
interfaces:      192.168.100.13/255.255.255.0

Mein kleines Problem ist nun folgendes.
Mit XP/2000 komme ich nur über "Computer suchen" unter Angabe der 
IP (192.168.100.13) auf den Server. Im Explorer unter Netzwerkumgebung ist nichts zu sehen!
Mit Win98 komme ich gar nicht drauf.
Wo liegt den hier das Problem???

Danke
Georg


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. November 2002)

Hallo,

ist dein XP/2000-PC in der selben Arbeitsgruppe wie dein Server?


----------



## Slizzzer (26. November 2002)

Wichtige Punkte:

- Alle Rechner in der selben Arbeitsgruppe?
- Alle Rechner im selben IP-Netz?
- Existieren Freigaben auf dem Server? (Windows blendet Rechner ohne Freigabe gerne aus)
- Hardware korrekt installiert?(Nich hauen! Man muß an alles denken! )
- lassen sich alle Rechner über DosBox/Konsole "anpingen"?(ping 192.x.x.x)


----------

